# Maulwurfproblem



## Ralf2008 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Hallo Michael,

ich habe soeben Dein Profil gelesen und bin über Dein "Nebenjob" gestolpert (Pyrotechnik). ....abgesehen von meiner Teichbaustelle, habe ich ein "Maulwurfproblem". Gibt es da professionellen Rat?


----------



## Koiheini (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*



			
				Ralf2008 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich habe soeben Dein Profil gelesen und bin über Dein "Nebenjob" gestolpert (Pyrotechnik). ....abgesehen von meiner Teichbaustelle, habe ich ein "Maulwurfproblem". Gibt es da professionellen Rat?





20 min Atzetylen und Sauerstoff in die Erdrohre und dann zünden. Brauchst dann auch nicht mehr umgraben Hat nen Kollege meinerseits mal probiert. Mäuse weg, Pflanzen weg.  

Jetzt mal im Ernst: Mach das bloß nicht


----------



## Ralf2008 (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Lieber Koiheini (heißt Du wirklich so?), 

keine Angst! Als Gasgrillbesitzer -klingt schwul, bin aber seit 3Jahren absolut überzeugt und vom kokeln und Feuerchen machen abgekommen- hatte ich tatsächlich während eines unruhigen Traumes die Idee meine Gasflasche in die Maulwurfgänge zu entleeren und mal wieder zu zündeln. ....war nur ein Traum, auch ich habe an die Pflanzen unde den rasen gedacht.


----------



## Stefan_375 (26. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Hallo,



			
				Ralf2008 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe soeben Dein Profil gelesen und bin über Dein "Nebenjob" gestolpert (Pyrotechnik). ....abgesehen von meiner Teichbaustelle, habe ich ein "Maulwurfproblem". Gibt es da professionellen Rat?


Auch, wenn es wohl rätselhaft bleibt, was Pyrotechnik mit Maulwürfen zu tun hat...

Ja, es gibt einen professionellen Rat für dich: in Deutschland steht der Maulwurf unter Naturschutz, und es ist - egal aus welchem scheinbar noch so guten Grund - strikt verboten, diese Tiere zu töten. Näheres findest du bei Bedarf in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung.

Was deine "unruhigen Träume" betrifft, so finde ich die nicht besonders publizierenswert. Du magst ja im Schlaf soviel wegbomben, wie du lustig bist. Aber glaubst du wirklich, dass die Inhalte deiner feuchten Träume unbedingt weltweit veröffetnlicht werden müssen?

Stefan


----------



## Ralf2008 (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*



			
				Stefan_375 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Auch, wenn es wohl rätselhaft bleibt, was Pyrotechnik mit Maulwürfen zu tun hat...
> ...



Lieber Stefan,

sicher habe ich schon beim lesen diverser Foren erleben dürfen, wie einige Forenmitglieder, - sagen wir mal persönliche "Unpässlichkeiten" - an ja doch so,   erfreulicherweise, anonyme Mitmenschen auslassen konnten, doch habe ich dies in einem Forum wie diesem nicht erwartet. Man lernt immer dazu!

Auch wenn nicht jede von mir geäußerte Silbe toternst geschrieben wurde, so habe ich doch ein ernstgemeintes Anliegen gepostet. Sollte ich durch meine Äußerungen jemandem in seinen Befindlichkeiten zu nahe getreten sein oder tierschützerische Gefühle verletzt haben, bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen.

Ansonsten kann ich ich für mich nur konstantieren, dass ein Forum mit zu vielen Stefans möglicherweise nicht meine Spielwiese ist.

Danken möchte ich allen, die mir Anregungen und ernstgemeinte Tips gegeben haben. 

Nichts für Ungut Stefan.

Ralf


----------



## Torsten. Z (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*

Hallo Ralf2008

Maulwurf/Wühlmaus? Ich hatte dieses Problem auch und es ist auf Harmonische weise  bereinigt worden. Einfach Knoblauch in die Gänge legen, es dauert eine kurze Zeit aber sie mögen denn Geruch nicht und verziehen sich. Wichtig ist das man wirklich bei der Sache ist und nicht meint einmal in einen Gang und gut ist!

Zumindest hat es bei mir geholfen


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

Moin zusammen.

Ich habe das Maulwurfthema mal aus den Teichbau-Bereich herausgenommen. Das alte Thema findet Ihr hier.


Was dieses Thema hier anbelangt:
Ich möchte darum bitten, persönliche Angriffe in diesem Forum zu unterlassen.
Sachliche Diskussionen sind hier immer gern gesehen - geht es auf die persönliche Ebene gibt es am Ende nur Verlierer.  

Ist dies das Ziel eines Users, dann ist er hier definitiv fehl am Platze und sollte sich eine andere Spielwiese suchen! 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Annett

P.S.: Ein oder zwei Smileys in einem nicht ganz ernst gemeinten Text bewirken bei anderen Teilnehmer unter Umständen wahre Wunder.


----------



## ra_ll_ik (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

Moin
ich habe auch alles probiert. 
Knoblauch genauso wie Silversterknallerei verscheucht, beseitigt aber nicht.
Eine Beseitigung ist mit Wühlmausfallen möglich.

Wir haben das Problem andersweitig per Zufall gelöst.
Seit wir unseren Hund haben ist kein Wühler mehr auf unserem Grundstück gesichtet worden.
Kommt mal wieder einer in den Randbereich gibt´s die Falle.

@Steffan 
Schlecht geschlafen? Bist ja ein ganz wilder.
Aber bedenke, kommt mal der Kormoran oder der __ Graureiher bei dir zu Besuch, räumt dir den Teich leer, kackt das Wasser voll,
dann hoffe du denkst auch den Tierschutz....


----------



## Stefan_375 (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

Hallo,



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Schlecht geschlafen? Bist ja ein ganz wilder.
> Aber bedenke, kommt mal der Kormoran oder der __ Graureiher bei dir zu Besuch, räumt dir den Teich leer, kackt das Wasser voll, dann hoffe du denkst auch den Tierschutz....


Ich denke "selektiv" an den "Tierschutz". Bei Haustieren ist meine Bindung emotional bestimmt. Deswegen werde ich den Wellensittich nicht an die Katze verfüttern (andere ihre Goldfische nicht). Und unsere Schafe nicht schlachten, sondern sie die 15 Jahre bis zu ihrem Tod Wiese fressen lassen.

Bei Wildtieren halte ich mich an gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Und die sind alles andere als willkürlich. Artenschutzverordnungen und "rote Listen" sind in vielen Jahrzehnten wissenschaftlich gereift. Auch, wenn die theroretischen Standpunkte dahinter im Wandel begriffen sind und sich die Ziele entsprechend auch mal ändern. Ergebnis bleibt: Arten, die gefährdet sind, gilt es zu erhalten und so möglich zu vermehren. Arten, die überhand nehmen, gilt es zu dezimieren. So einfach ist das. Das ist kein "starrer Tierschutz", sondern das heute zum Glück übliche Management v.a. bei Fauna.



> Aber bedenke, kommt mal der Kormoran oder der Graureiher bei dir zu Besuch, räumt dir den Teich leer, kackt das Wasser voll, dann hoffe du denkst auch den Tierschutz....


Nein, da denke ich doch eher an einen Waffenschein ;-) In unserem früheren Kleingarten in der Großstadt habe ich sehen müssen, was eine Rotte Wildschweine über Nacht aus 350 m² Garten macht - einen tiefgepflügten Acker. Und, weil man die Viecher im Stadtgebiet nicht schiessen darf und das vergrämen durch Geruchstoffe nicht klappt, man halt endlos viel stabilen Zaun bauen muss, um sich die vom Hals zu halten. Auch, wenn es lästigt ist.

Um damit wieder zum Thema Maulwürfe zu kommen: Weil töten nicht erlaubt ist, bleibt halt nur das "vergrämen" - z.B. durch Gerüche, Knoblauch usw. wurde ja schon angesprochen. Ich bin da eher skeptisch. 

Wenn das nicht klappt, dann halt durch mechanisch-bauliche Vorkehrungen. Das können Lebendfallen sein, wo man die Tiere dann weit weg woanders wieder aussetzt - solche Fallen aber bitte regelmäßig kontrollieren. Wirklich sicher ist aber IMHO nur ein flächendeckender mechanischer Schutz. Muss ja keine Betonschicht unter dem Teich sein. Ein Drahtgitter mit entsprechend geringem Gitterabstand tut es auch. Natürlich ist sowas aufwändig und teuer. Nur...

Worüber ich mich immer noch "gerne" aufrege: Wenn ein gestalteter Garten mit einem "natürlichen" Biotop verwechselt wird. Und alles, was da so kreucht und fleucht, aber nicht in das Gestaltungskonzept passt, als "Problem" bezeichnet wird. Dieses Problem ist kein Problem - wenn der Maulwurf da nicht leben könnte, würde er da nicht leben. Also ist er kein Störenfried, sondern er gehört genau da hin. Wenn ich ihn nicht mag, kann ich ihn mir mit o.g. Mitteln vom Hals halten. Am einfachsten natürlich mit der chemischen Keule, die aber (in diesem Fall) zum Glück verboten ist. 

Ich kann allerdings auch etwas über den Tellerrand des schnuckligen Eigenheim-Gartengrundstücks hinaus denken. Und dann feststellen, dass ich den Maulwurf wohl niemals vollständig verbannen kann. Aber vielleicht kann ich seine Fressfeinde unterstützen, indem ich Eulen in der Scheune geeignete Schlaf- und Nistplätze biete. Und durch eine entsprechende Gestaltung Raubvögel nicht vergraule, sondern anziehe.

Wenn jemand sein Kunst-Biotop Garten (ob mit oder ohne Teich) unbedingt so gestalten will, dass es nicht standortgerecht ist, dann wird er das auf Lebenszeit mit massivem Einsatz von Arbeit, Zeit, Geld und Chemie gegen die "Übergriffe" der Flora und Fauna von aussen "schützen" müssen, um diesen künstlichen Status aufrecht zu erhalten. Er könnte sich mit einem Bruchteil des Aufwandes mit den natürlichen Gegebenheiten arrangieren - und in den Grenzen gestalten, die nunmal vorgegeben sind. Sicher, da wird manches nicht gehen. Aber vieles geht mit wenig Aufwand und simplem Mitteln. 

Bei uns wohnt die Eule in der Scheune. Und auf der Wiese präsentieren die Kraniche ihren Hochzeitstanz (absolut sehenswert!). Klar haben wir auch viele "Lästlinge" und "Schädlinge". Aber die gehören dazu. Das eine gibt es nunmal nicht ohne das andere...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------



## Redlisch (27. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichumrandung-Neuanlage*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralf2008
> 
> Maulwurf/Wühlmaus? Ich hatte dieses Problem auch und es ist auf Harmonische weise  bereinigt worden. Einfach Knoblauch in die Gänge legen, es dauert eine kurze Zeit aber sie mögen denn Geruch nicht und verziehen sich. Wichtig ist das man wirklich bei der Sache ist und nicht meint einmal in einen Gang und gut ist!
> 
> Zumindest hat es bei mir geholfen



Habe ich auch schon durch, bei Erdratten/Wühlmäuse, nichts geholfen.

Auch __ Kaiserkronen habe ich gepflanzt, da die Zwiebeln ziemlich nach Knoblauch stinken, im 2. Jahr habe sie sie dann weggefressen 

Dann habe ich den Schlauch meiner Teichpumpe in den Gang gesteckt und angeschaltet, überall schoss das Wasser wie Fontänen aus dem Boden, auch nichts gebracht, da die "Wohnräume" ja so angelegt sind das eine Luftblase bleibt...


Axel


----------



## ra_ll_ik (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

...da gab es doch mal einen Laubsauger / bläser in einem bekannten Baumarkt...
Das habe ich auch noch nicht ausprobiert... 

@Stefan


> selektiv" an den "Tierschutz". Bei Haustieren ist meine Bindung emotional bestimmt. Deswegen werde ich den Wellensittich nicht an die Katze verfüttern (andere ihre Goldfische nicht).



Ich werde nicht von Gefühlen geleitet. Selbstverständlich hat man eine emotionale Bindung zu den meisten Tieren, jedoch muß alles im Rahmen bleiben.
Wie sollte ich sonst meine Schlagen mit den entsprechenden Futtertieren versorgen... 



> Bei Wildtieren halte ich mich an gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Und die sind alles andere als willkürlich. Artenschutzverordnungen und "rote Listen" sind in vielen Jahrzehnten wissenschaftlich gereift



Das ist ja unser Problem... Die Liste ist in vielen Jahren gereift, aber nie wieder angepaßt worden.
Siehe die Auflagen für Kormorane, Krähenvögel, Maulwürfe usw. 
Diese Vorschrift ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und bedarf dringend einer Anpassung.

Rote Listen... ist ein schwieriges Thema.
Es ging soweit das Arten wie meine __ Schlangen im Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen aufgeführt waren. 
Vollkommen OK. Soll ja der Import wild gefangener Tiere vermieden werden.

Warum durften dann deutsche Nachzuchten nur unter Auflagen gehändelt werden? 
Vollkommen daneben, da das eigentliche Ziel nicht erreicht wird.

Mittlerweile ist diese Richtlinie angepaßt, was ich mir auch für die oben genannten Arten wünschen würde.
Schon mal den __ Schlafbaum einer Krähenkolonie im Garten gehabt? Da kommt Laune auf....


----------



## Nymphaion (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

Hallo,

ich würde erst mal klären ob es sich um Maulwürfe oder Wühlmäuse handelt. Maulwürfe sind Insektenfresser, Wühlmäuse sind __ Pflanzenfresser. Schon aus diesem Grund kann man sie nicht mit den gleichen Mitteln locken oder vergrämen. Überprüfen kann man das ziemlich leicht: einfach einen Gang mit dem Spaten anstechen und sich dann den Schnitt des Ganges anschauen. Sieht er aus wie eine liegende 0, dann war es ein Maulwurf (denn den Maulwurf ist breit und flach). Sieht er aus wie eine stehende 0, dann war es eine Wühlmaus (die eher hoch gebaut und rennt durch ihre Gänge). 

Maulwürfe interessieren sich nicht für eure Pflanzen, sie durchwühlen den Boden auf der Suche nach Insektenlarven. Also sind sie in dieser Hinsicht nützlich. Allerdings sind die Maulwurfshügel im Rasen natürlich nicht schön, und hin und wieder rutscht auch eine Pflanze in den Maulwurfsgang.

Wühlmäuse fressen alles an Pflanzen an, dass sie finden können, auch die Wurzeln von Bäumen. Daher sollte man sie im Garten bekämpfen was auch erlaubt ist. In Fallen gehen sie nur, wenn die Fallen nicht nach Mensch riechen. Man darf die Fallen also nicht mit der blossen Hand anfassen. 

Meine Mutter hat die Wühlmausbekämpfung immer als Großereignis mit Hund, Katze und den Nachbarinnen inszeniert. Erst wurden alle Löcher der Wühlmaus ausgespät, und dann an jedem Loch jemand mit Spaten postiert. Hund und Katze waren da auch sehr gelehrig ('da kommt jetzt gleich ein Mäusli raus') und blieben brav vor dem Loch sitzen. In das Hauptloch wurde dann der Gartenschlauch gesteckt und da unten alles unter Wasser gesetzt. Irgendwann flüchtete die Wühlmaus dann an die Oberfläche, alle Nachbarinnen kreischten wild drauf los und hauten mit dem Spaten unkoordiniert auf den Boden (haben zum Glück nie Hund oder Katze getroffen), und wenn nicht ein zweites Loch ganz in der Nähe war, erwischte der Hund die Maus. Die Katze war nie schnell genug.


----------



## Rambo (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

ich habe gehört das Haare helfen sollen wegen des Geruchs. Schwerben ins Loch legen soll auch Helfen klingt aber nicht sehr Tierlieb.

Gr. Rambo


----------



## Redlisch (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*



			
				Nymphaion schrieb:
			
		

> und wenn nicht ein zweites Loch ganz in der Nähe war, erwischte der Hund die Maus. Die Katze war nie schnell genug.



Mit dem Hund als aufpasser ist meien Erfogsquote auch am höchsten, allerding bekomme ich die Wühlmäuse nicht mit dem __ Wasserschlauch raus, aber wenn sie unter der noch überstehenden Folie (da soll bald der Sumpfgraben gebaut werden) niedergelassen haben, bauern sie ihr Nest direkt unter dieser. Der Hund wird in Position gebracht und die Folie mit einem Ruck hochgerissen, nach der ersten Verwirrung rasen sie in allen Richtungen weg. Beim letzte Einsatz hat er 5 von 7 erwischt  
Wo keine Folie liegt kommt man leider nicht an die Fiecher ran, machmal sind an die 20 Löcher (Fluchtwege) da (Getestet mit ner Messner 10000 eco  ).

Bei den Erdratten scheitert im Moment alles, die Hausmittel sind schon durch ... Ich habe den Hund mal bei seiner Suche machen lassen, er hat fast 15m Gänge aufgegraben (über 2 Tage), war sehr Interessant wie weit verzweigt die Fiecher die Gänge anlegen. Irgendwann kam er dann Stolz wie Oskar mit dem riesen Ding um die Ecke, zum tauschen gegen zwei Leckerlies ..

Axel


----------



## Stefan_375 (28. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Maulwurfproblem*

Hallo Ralf, Axel und alle,



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Hund als aufpasser ist meien Erfogsquote auch am höchsten
> (...)
> Der Hund wird in Position gebracht


Deinen Hund möchte ich haben. Unserer bringt höchstens Herrchen und Frauchen in Position, und die Katze 5 m hoch auf den nächsten Birnbaum...
Aber für "Lebendfutter" in Form von Mäusen, Ratten, Maulwürfen usw. interessiert der sich nicht die Bohne...



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja unser Problem... Die Liste ist in vielen Jahren gereift, aber nie wieder angepaßt worden.
> Siehe die Auflagen für Kormorane, Krähenvögel, Maulwürfe usw.
> Diese Vorschrift ist nicht mehr zeitgemäß und bedarf dringend einer Anpassung.


Ja, da hast du leider recht. Angepasst wird schon - aber die Bürokratie hinkt der Realität nunmal oft um viele Jahre (mitunter auch Jahrzehnte) hinterher :-(



> Rote Listen... ist ein schwieriges Thema.
> Es ging soweit das Arten wie meine __ Schlangen im Washingtoner Artenschutzabkommen aufgeführt waren.
> Vollkommen OK. Soll ja der Import wild gefangener Tiere vermieden werden.
> 
> ...


Ja, da hast du auch recht. Ich würde beim Thema Artenschutz aber gerne die Diskussion "auftrennen". Der Schutz einheimischer Arten ist ein Ding. Das WA und nachfolgende Regelungen in der EU und D für den internationalen Artenschutz sind IMHO ein anderes, das sehr komplex ist. Schon, weil das halt international ist. Da geht es um Import, Export, Schmuggel, Kriminalität, irrwitzige Profitraten beim Handel mit lebenden Tieren u.a. - sehr viel unschöner und schwieriger als der "einheimische" Artenschutz.

Dass es hier wie dort überkommene und scheinbar blödsinnige Regelungen gibt - so ist halt das Leben mit Bürokratie. Ich frage mich z.B. auch, warum in meinem Bundesland die private Haltung von Schnappschildkröten grundsätzlich untersagt ist. Wenn sie daheim in ihrem Kunstbiotop sind, beissen sie ja niemandem die Zehen ab. Aber offenbar haben viele Halter diese Tiere ausgesetzt, die Medien darauf reagiert, und die Behörden dann mit einem pauschalen Verbot geantwortet. So ist dieses Problem mit viel operativer Hektik schnell "gelöst" worden. Trotzdem würde ich in einem Teich im Berliner Tiergarten meine Füße nicht baden :-/

Es gibt halt Dinge, die behördlichen Richtlinien folgen, die man aber nicht verstehen muss :-( Ich bin Landschaftsplaner von Beruf, meine Frau auch. Ich habe die "Behördenkarriere" nach kurzer "Schnupperzeit" aufgegeben, weil ich's nicht mehr ausgehalten habe. Meine Frau dagegen ist bei der Stange geblieben und tut seit langem brav Dienst in der Landesnaturschutzbehörde. Das ist schön, weil sie damit unseren Lebensunterhalt sichert. Aber es ist z.T.reichlich fragwürdig, wenn man sich ansieht, was sie da so tun muss.

Obwohl wir sonst so gesetzestreu sind, halten wir z.B. illegal einen Großpapagei. Der ist nämlich 40 Jahre alt und wurde importiert, lange bevor es das WA gab. Leider können wir das nicht beweisen. Der Kaufbeleg des Zooladens anno 1970 ist nach x Besitzerwechseln verschollen. Der Ring, den der Vogel mal hatte, musste entfernt werden, weil er eingewachsen war. Und dieses kleine Alu-Relikt ist genau so verschollen wie die Papiere. Wir haben also keinen "Herkunftsnachweis" für dieses Tier. Und wenn uns mal ein böser Nachbar oder sonstwer bei der zuständigen Behörde anschwärzen würde, würde das Tier sofort beschlagnahmt werden. Und dann zu einem Vertragspartner der Behörde in Form einer Auffangstation verbracht. Was den Staat viele hundert EUR pro Jahr kostet. 

Und wo der Vogel innerhalb kürzester Zeit eingehen würde. Der ist nämlich nicht nur seit 10 Jahren blind, sondern auch schwer krank. Ohne seine (nicht ganz billige) Dauermedikation und Spezialnahrung und ohne Klimaanlage im Sommer überlebt er nicht. Ausserdem ist er (weil blind) nicht in einen Schwarm zu integrieren. Der kann sich gegen andere Vögel nicht durchsetzen und wird da nie einen Partner finden. Sein Lebenspartner (in Ermangelung eines Artgenossen) bin z.Z. ich - ein anderer netter Mensch, der mit dem Tier täglich eine Stunde lang kuschelt, sich von ihm füttern läßt und es ausgiebig krault, täte es auch. 

Kurzum: das Vieh kostet uns eine Menge Geld und Arbeit, aber es geht ihm hier gut. Was allerdings der zuständigen Behörde völlig egal wäre. Die müßte, wenn sie dieses Tier entdecken würde, halt "formal korrekt" handeln. Und damit den Papagei töten und uns wegen Verstoß gegen die Artenschutz-Gesetzgebung anzeigen...

Weswegen wir mit diesem Papagei doch lieber "undercover" bleiben. Was du mit deinen Schlangen machst, weiss ich nicht. Will ich auch nicht wissen. Und die zuständige Behörde vielleicht erst recht nicht...

Und wenn ich hier kürzlich behauptet habe, dass ich mich an die Gesetze halte, muss ich das jetzt wohl zurücknehmen. Unser Papagei ist ein "outlaw". Den ich jederzeit mit Zähnen und Klauen gegen die Exekutive verteidigen würde...

Viele Grüße, 
Stefan


----------

